# Latest GR News



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks! I will check it out!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is an excellent issue (as they all are) but I am thrilled to see field people really participate in the magazine. And, the cover is amazing.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You know those of us who have not yet recieved our copy of the GR News HATE when others "rub our noses in it". :yuck:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok. I just got my copy of the GR News and as soon as I open the cover there is an ad for my pup's sire. :dblthumb2 How great is that?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I still haven't gotten mine yet!!! I'm dying here :-(


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

LOVE IT!!! I was just leaving to go on vacation and it was in the mail. So I took it with me for airline reading. It's GREAT!!!! You can see my kids on the Inland Valley ad. I put the ad together for the club! 

Also for those people looking to get into the field there are tons of great contacts in an article that Glenda put together. I have just started and a lot of the clubs on that list for CA were people I was sent to...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Ok. I just got my copy of the GR News and as soon as I open the cover there is an ad for my pup's sire. :dblthumb2 How great is that?


Very cool!!! It's is still in my bag (just got home), but I remember that ad. The inside cover right?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It has been in the house for a week or more here (I have connections at the post office).


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks to Niome, and Ash for recommending her.


----------

